# How to pay a tax bill from abroad?!



## rak5a (Oct 31, 2018)

I am n American resident in the UK and my US father died last year and a large chunk of the inheritance was an annuity which was subject to tax. I knew it was coming and my accountant has confirmed the tax bill is about $250k. 

Does anyone have a confirmed safe method to make this payment? I can't use the electronic payments via the IRS because I don't have a US bank account. I spoke to my bank about doing a wire from my UK USD account and they can but my accountant warned that many banks had trouble following the overly complex instructions from the IRS. They suggested a banker's draft which, even if my bank will issue such a large one in USD, fills me with dread to send through the post. 

I'm sure I'm stressing over nothing but after living in Europe for 20 years I don't understand why I can't simply do an online payment myself so I can track ad trace it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, for that large an amount, you may be stuck with the International Wire Transfer payment as described here: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/foreign-electronic-payments

If you've got a USD account in the UK, I have to believe that the bank must have an appropriate contact bank in the US. I would go talk to the bank myself, bringing a copy of the page from the IRS website. You can't be the first person in the UK to have had to make a payment like this, and perhaps you'll find that you're not the first such person for your bank. 

Everything I've read seems to indicate that you have to use a wire transfer from overseas (unless you've got a really big credit limit on your credit card - though the fees on paying by credit card are way too high for my tastes).

Do let us know how things work out.


----------



## rak5a (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you. My only other alternative is to have my accountants (a big multi-national firm) set up a client account for me and pay on my behalf. But that involves a lot more admin and expense. 

I'm going to Barclays in person soon to see if they will do it (the phone helpdesk was useless!). Will post an update.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

For $250k, I'd be tempted to renounce and tell the IRS to pound sand...


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

HSBC will probably let you create a USD account (in the US). Search on something like "HSBC International". 

Perhaps the insurance company would let you create a similar annuity in your own name and you can 'roll-over' your father's funds ?


----------



## rak5a (Oct 31, 2018)

By way of update, Barclays did the international wire but as feared it went wrong. I was able to call the IRS Foreign Payments line and was told that the payment had reached their account but was not allocated to my name/SSN. I now have to wait 7-10 working days and then call the main IRS helpline and try and get them to allocate the amount to my tax bill. No stress here...


----------

